# how get rid of Copper-Green odor?



## leaseatea (Dec 20, 2010)

I didn't know Copper-Green wood preservative odor will last so long, so I used it for my wood deck. Then my daughter returns home from an overseas trip and FLIPS. She can't stand it, and is very, very, very upset by the smell. 

Any way I can get rid of the smell? How long does it last?







HELP!!


----------



## Oak Tree Woodworks (Mar 25, 2010)

you could get some doe in heat, might have a few bucks come looking for such of a doe but She won't smell the stench of the finish.:laughing:


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Best answer would come from the manufacturer as they would know if there's anything out there that might not play well with their product.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you used a preservative or PT lumber since 2003, it should be ACQ treated, not CCA. ACQ is supposed to be odorless. Maybe it ain't.












 









.


----------

